# Role Call!!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey! Where is everybody?

Because of the PL page not being sponsered by PL and the Cultman page change over are any of the ol' regulars still going to visit this neighborhood?

Sound off! one two......


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm still here! But I'm about to call it a night!


Huzz, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....................


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

What Huzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz said


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My _role _is to correct your spelling of the phrase ROLL call.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Hey! John's on a roll!


Must be why there's butter on his pants.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Hey! John's on a roll!
> 
> 
> Must be why there's butter on his pants.


I aint goin' there!

- GJS


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Here!

James


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here. You can not get rid of me, even with a stick. :lol:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Still Here


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

uh....I .....I.....OH YEAH! I meant that as in ROLE like ..uhm.....OH CRAP! ....I miised speeled it you got me :freak:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm still here, not that I was here all that much... 

Brad.

And now I'm hungry.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Here, although it seems "here" has gotten a little nastier since the shift.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Drum Roll and a coffee please!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's _not _butter.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John P said:


> That's _not _butter.


I *DON'T*want to know. :lol:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Must be margarine.

Huzz :jest:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hb will be here .


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

John P said:


> That's _not _butter.


*Thats no butter...Thats a space spread! ....knives in full reverse, Chewy get us out of here!*

The other night qtan and I wrere talking.... we were thinking that this site could become a vacant lot cuz of the changes?....it just got me to thinking...thats all.


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Still here as well!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

President!

I still pop in from time to time...


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Present and accounted for!


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Do I fall under the role of "ol' regulars"?
If so yes I am still lurking, I don't do ST kits so I am not as inclined to post... Plus I've been frequenting places like Cultman's forum and Hunter Lair(Predator Costume Forum)

Travis


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

HEY!! I hear My ROLL calling!! Butter not be late. LOL

if you think it's butter...but it's NOT,
it chiffon (or how ever it's spelled)


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

im here! go red sox


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I don't know what my _role_ is here. 

Whatever I claim it is, I'm sure that someone out there will _call_ me on it.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

I can't believe it's not butter. I _refuse_ to believe it's not butter!

Okay, a few guys who only hung at the Cult BB anyway might not come back, and a few may be thinking the PL board is somehow "gone". I guess a few of the guys abandoning ship feel a chill in the air and thinks it's an iceberg.

Over on one of the PL threads up now, robmcin (long-time BBer on the JLBB) reminded everyone that PM dropped sponsorship of the Johnny Lightning board several years ago. Everyone thought that was the end for them and feared the same would happen to the PLBB. Hank promised to keep the JLBB going, and today it's thriving even without the connection to the company. 

Fact is, the PLBB had seen larger and more damaging mass exodi before, and yet it's still alive. New people always find the place, and there will always be a few of us diehards around here to welcome them. Sure sorry to lose Phrank, though.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

_*Annette*_!

Oh, wait! This isn't _The Mickey Mouse Club_ Mouseketeer roll call, is it? :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fluke said:


> *Thats no butter...Thats a space spread! ....knives in full reverse, Chewy get us out of here!*


 Well, it IS chewy...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm here...I think! 

Definately not the same place but then again....:freak: 

MMM


----------



## naplak (Oct 2, 2002)

I am still here... I do check in tho I mostly post on another forum...


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm not here. Totally gone! Like the wind. A ghost. Hey. What's everyone looking at? Stop staring at me! I'm not here!


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 17, 2001)

Well, I'm still here, but I haven't been posting....just reading!!

It's been a while since I had anything to say anyway. Winter is almost around the corner, so the model building will be going hot and heavy. I have too many boxes stacked in my basement to not let them go without being built. At that time, I'll be racking everyone's brains for hints and tips!!

Nice to talk to ya'll again.

Blizzard/Linda


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Anybody seen Iggy, he's like totally gone man.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Me a relative newbie will still be here


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Well, I'm still here....at least when my computer seems willing to log on. Let's face it, old habits die hard.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

FAR OUT!

So it seems that a lot of dudes here take a looksie but hardly ever post...Is this section really that boring?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm still here but it kinda weirds me out a little without Cult & Polar distancing themselves. I guess *we'll *be here awhile, but I fear the same can't be said for Polar Lights. Guess it's back to resin...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

flyingfrets said:


> I'm still here but it kinda weirds me out a little without Cult & Polar distancing themselves. I guess *we'll *be here awhile, but I fear the same can't be said for Polar Lights. Guess it's back to resin...


I am going to come over there an wash you mouth out.:jest: 

I am just being a hemorrhoid. When ever PL forum's name is changed, the people will be the same. I bet you were afraid of that. :devil:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm still here. Ain't leavin' HT just to migrate to yet ANOTHER forum setup.... 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

still here, as offensive as ever.....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still lurking around.  rr


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good! Now that your all here DROP AND GIVE ME TWENTY! :tongue:


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

since a bird smashed into my windshield to enlighten me of this thread....all I need to know is if it's time to hit the "archives" and start filing away bits and pieces of excellent modeling tips and techniques from the glory days.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Lots of lurking by me. Not much posting because I haven't finished much.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

" ... drop and give me twenty " ...hey Fluke can i give ya five and owe ya fer the rest ??
hb


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Here it is Friday and the night shift reporting in!


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

almostvirgin said:


> since a bird smashed into my windshield to enlighten me of this thread....all I need to know is if it's time to hit the "archives" and start filing away bits and pieces of excellent modeling tips and techniques from the glory days.


Donna, even if the archives stay exactly where they're put, it doesn't hurt to squirrel away those tidbits of info. That way you have them at your fingertips even when you're not on-line or can't get into the site for some reason. I keep a small file on my computer of just such tips as I find them.

I hope Fluke and I get to meet you at Wonderfest next year. I missed you this last time.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Still here, still building. whats on your workbench?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So that is where you parked the car.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Still here


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Nice rod there CJ! :thumbsup: 

Now if we can get this kind of energy here more often!

Build on you glue sniffing freaks! :freak:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Who you callin' a glue sniffin' fre................ooh look, a chicken


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Still here as well. Call me deranged, but I like it here.


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

Still lurking about...

But, like someone has already said, hasn't been a lot accomplished modelwise in a while.

I'm always working on something. But never seem to get anything done... 

Must be the final stages of *A.M.S.*. I'm doomed! :freak: 

-Leelan


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I do not remember if I was told but what is my ROLE again.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

G'day, still here from DownUnder. Have just gotten off my butt and started some more styrene activities. I checkout out PL's and Cult's site just about everyday though, and yearning for the 1/350th 1701 like we all are... Fox.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

*sound off*

I'm in!

cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I do not remember if I was told but what is my ROLE again.


You can not, repeat, can not have the village idiot role...........I have a monoploy on that and fullfill the job description to a T.  

Troy, what is up with the role call....is there a danger of this forum biting the dust or what ??? This is one area at Hobby Talk that I do still visit and read often. Q - thanks for the good advice. Yeah, I'll be at the big "W" - and in a race to stake my claim for a spot on that couch meet and greet nite !!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

almostvirgin said:


> You can not, repeat, can not have the village idiot role...........I have a monoploy on that and fullfill the job description to a T.


Is the comedy relief sidekick job taken? :tongue:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Still here! This bb has been pretty slow lately, only been checking about once a week.


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

Lurking incognito. . .


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I'll Stay TROY, as LONG as You post another PIC of that FANTASTIC SPINDRIFT that you built!!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Here!!:wave:


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

howdy,
still round, well pear like actually 
William


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Present and accounted for.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Howdy Yamahog!! :wave: 

Good to see that everyone is still alive!

Here ya go Zathros!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Aaaahhh! The return of Fluke's Spindrift. Such a freakin' cool build up. OK Fluke, quit showing the rest of us what total hacks we are at model building.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

No way pal....so far that was my best to date....I just havn't had the balls or energy to go anywhere near that kind of project!

I'm hoping my Wilco Proteus will be almost as nice.

Everyone here has talants that others do not..._*YOU ALL ROCK!!*_
*So, like, Build on you glue sniffing freaks! * :freak: 

By the way....did you see that Simpsons with the Fantastic Voyage thing.....that was a gasser! Even the ship looked good!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

What is this, like the Simpsons 17th season? Still breaks me up. I loved the Fantastic Voyage spoof. It amazes me how they still keep this show and the characters fresh.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

Still here, been lurking, and not posting much. Getting materials together to start the Time Machine.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

big-dog said:


> Still here, been lurking, and not posting much. Getting materials together to start the Time Machine.


*Sounds cool Dog! What kit and film iz it or iz it a scratch build project?*


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

fluke said:


> *Sounds cool Dog! What kit and film iz it or iz it a scratch build project?*



I'm actually starting a scratch build of the Dreamworks prop. While it looks really complicated it's essentially just a load of bits. None of them particularly complex alone. I built The Betty last and got a great intro to sheet styrene. I would have to say Me better half has been instrumental in sorting out some of the things I was stuck on. She does scrap booking, and has all kinds of small thingamajigs. Even found boxes of watch parts in a scrap booking store, never even seen anything like that in a model shop. Tiny gears, threaded rods, be very useful.


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

I'm checkin' in, and as far as John P's "butter" goes, I'd like to remind him that IT'S NOT NICE TO FOOL MOTHER NATURE!!!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I was lost?

I'm going on a personal quest to find myself then! I'll keep you guys posted on my progress.....


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

We all must find ourselves eventually.

I thought when PL/RC pulled their cash, you were leaving. Not that I want you to.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I thought Hankster was going to pull the plug....

I guess he didn't! Yay!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm here sometimes. I've been over to thbe Clubhouse more. More 
figure kit builders there. :wave:


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Still here, but just barely.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes. I am still around, or alive, or whatever... Just been busy building models and stuff. Working on "Killer Tomatoes" Hope to have finished soon.










Gerry-Lynn


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

big-dog said:


> I'm actually starting a scratch build of the Dreamworks prop. While it looks really complicated it's essentially just a load of bits. None of them particularly complex alone. I built The Betty last and got a great intro to sheet styrene. I would have to say Me better half has been instrumental in sorting out some of the things I was stuck on. She does scrap booking, and has all kinds of small thingamajigs. Even found boxes of watch parts in a scrap booking store, never even seen anything like that in a model shop. Tiny gears, threaded rods, be very useful.


* That sounds very cool! keep us updated! I want to see some pics soon!*


----------



## ThePolarBear (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm still alive and kickin'!
\
:wave:


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

G'day everyone. Still here.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Still hanging - out of habit.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey, how long have YOU guys been back? I was hiding in one of the cabinet drawers wondering if anybody was gonna turn off the lights.
GREAT to have you all here! :hat: 
Fluke, how about some pics of your Spindrift in a "woodland campsite diorama" setting?


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

Huh .. Whaaaa.... ??? 

Hey - I'm here too , but been away for a while ... quite a while I guess.

What happended?

Were's Cult? Modeler's Resource ? etc...

The place looks different .... way diff. 

Mike


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

present and accounted for sir


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I'm not even online much anymore, but I'm here for the forseeable future.


----------

